

28% of smartphone owners have quit using a laptop PC. - SlipperySlope
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/07/and-what-do-we-do-with-our-mobiles-some-new-survey-data-tells-more.html

======
SlipperySlope
The original UK survey is here ...

[http://mediacentre.o2.co.uk/Press-Releases/Making-calls-
has-...](http://mediacentre.o2.co.uk/Press-Releases/Making-calls-has-become-
fifth-most-frequent-use-for-a-Smartphone-for-newly-networked-generation-of-
users-390.aspx)

